# Gauge Pillar: Possible Solution



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, I was bored on my day off and decided to 'try things on for size' at Summit Racing. I wanted a boost gauge but hate the universal holsters that I have seen people using (no offense to anyone). Today I found a dual gauge pod that will mount to the Cruze's pillar nicely; very little modification is needed. I am planning to cut a half-inch vertical strip from the edge of the underside (which will meet the weather stripping). This will get the pod to run flush with the contour of the pillar. Other than that, a little bit of paint and it should look good. Unfortunately, I have a very busy two weeks ahead of me, obliging me to put this project on lay away . . . :angry:. However, in the mean time I wanted to share my findings! I will update the project when it is complete.


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

are you going to repaint it or something to better match the Tan look?


----------

